# Zentralradio per SPS steuern, Haussteuerung



## Flo1 (30 August 2017)

Hallo,
Wir sind gerade bei der E-Installation eines Neubau EFH. Einige Dinge sollen per SPS gesteuert werden, u.a. sind in einigen Räumen Deckenlautsprecher verbaut, welche über einen zentralen Radio angespeist werden. Im jeweiligen Raum wird dann über einen Schalter der Lautsprecher einfach zu/weggeschalten (Radio im Dauerbetrieb). Soweit wäre das kein Problem.

Nun aber folgende Problemstellung:
Ich würde gerne nicht nur aus/ein, sondern auch *Lautstärke +/-* und *Sender +/-* in jedem Raum schalten. Dazu würde ich aber einen Radio (Autoradio oder A/V Receiver) benötigen, den man per externen Signal ansteuern, bzw. bedienen kann. Kennt jemand ein Radio welches über einen externen Steuersignaleingang verfügt, oder evtl. auch eine andere Lösung?

SPS wird vermutlich eine SIMATIC S7-1200.

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Mfg,


----------



## ohm200x (30 August 2017)

Hi,

Was du suchst findet man unter dem Stichwort "Multiroom Audio". 

"Crestron" wäre dafür ein Anbieter. Die machen ggf. auch gleich die komplette Raumautomation dazu. 
Preislich sind wir da aber in der Ecke KNX. 

Ansonsten suchst du Verstärker mit RS232 Schnittstelle. Evtl heutzutage auch Multichannel Receiver/Verstärker mit LAN. 
Ob das Protokoll dazu dann allerdings bekannt ist muss man evaluieren.

"Beschallungstechnik" dürfte im weitesten noch ein Suchbegriff für sowas sein. 

In Zeiten von WLAN und jeder schreit nach "APP" hätten wir dann noch "Sonos" Lautsprecher.
Aber das ist wieder ne andere Baustelle 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2017)

Die meisten AV-Receiver lassen sich heute per LAN oder WLAN steuern.
Für die Räume kannst du evtl. die verschiedenen Zonen der Receiver nutzen.

Ich würde für sowas allerdings eher ein Multiroom-System z.B. von Sonos, Raumfeld, Denon, ..... nehmen.
Da die Integration in S7 (egal ob nun AV-Receiver oder Multiroom) sowieso nervig ist, würde ich hier einfach einen Raspi mit fhem, openhab oder ähnlichen verwenden.
Damit kannst du dann div. Systeme wie eben Audio, Fritzbox, SPS, Handy, Tablet, ... clever und günstig verbinden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Flo1 (30 August 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten.

"Multiroom" ist schon ein gutes Stichwort, das Denon-System macht eigentlich genau das was ich will -- allerdings genau so wie ich es nicht will ;-)
Ich möchte die "Smart"-Ebene möglichst vermeiden, also kein web-interface, keine wlan-verbindung, kein APP, etc. Es muss sich alles über Schalter bedienen lassen!

Mir gehts auch nicht um eine zentrale Mediathek oder Ähnliches.

AV Receiver mit RS232 ist da vielleicht eher passend, vielleicht gibts das einen Weg wie ich über diese Schnittstelle den Receiver mit der SPS ansteuern kann?

Ich hab auch schon daran gedacht einfach 2 Autoradios parallel laufen zu lassen, und einfach hin und her zu wechseln. So hätt ich zumindest 2 versch. Quellen per Raum zur Auswahl, nur eben noch keine Lauter/Leiser Funktion...

Mfg,


----------



## Krumnix (30 August 2017)

Schau mal auf dieser Seite: http://www.hjberndt.de/soft/ardsi4735.html
Ich hab das bei mir so verwendet. Anstelle dass alles über einen PC kommt, habe ich Ein-/Ausgänge auf dem Arduino mit Ein-/Ausgängen auf einer SPS (1200er) verbunden und schicke die Signale von einem TP1200
über die SPS an den Arduino, welcher das Radio dann ansteuert. Auch aktuelle Rückmeldungen verarbeite ich darüber. Es gibt beim Arduino Erweiterungsbaugruppen, welche über I²C-Bus laufen. Da kannst du dir dann mehr Ein-/Ausgänge und Analoge Ein-/Ausgänge dazubauen und noch mehr Datenaustausch realisieren.
Funktioniert sehr gut. Musst halt den Code etwas anpassen, dass die Ansteuerung über die SPS möglich ist.

Ich hab z.B. auf dem TP die aktuelle Frequenz, Lautstärke, RDS-Signal usw. als Anzeige.

Das ganze hat kaum nen 100er gekostet (ohne SPS und TP, was schon da war). Günstiger geht es nicht mehr


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2017)

Du siehst irgendwie die Zusammenhänge falsch.
Nur weil das Ding eine App hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass du es ausschließlich per App bedienen musst.
Bei den meisten Systemen ist das Protokoll öffentlich zugänglich. Sei es direkt vom Hersteller oder weil jemand es entschlüsselt hat.
Ob du nun einen Befehl per App oder per S7-1200 auslöst spielt keine Rolle.
Deine 1200er hat Ethernet on Board. Für RS232 brauchst du extra einen Kommunikationsprozessor.
Sogesehen ist Ethernet da schon mal besser als RS232.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Flo1 (30 August 2017)

OK, das war mir nicht klar.

Das wär natürlich eine sehr elegante Lösung die SPS und den AV Receiver per Ethernet zu verbinden. Wenn man das ganze zusätzlich über eine Handy-App steuern kann, natürlich noch besser. Wichtiger ist mir aber immer die direkte Steuerung über die Wandschalter.

Also der Hinweis war schon sehr wichtig, ich versuch mal einen AV-Receiver zu finden, der möglichst umfangreich per Ethernet bedient werden kann.
Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2017)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Also der Hinweis war schon sehr wichtig, ich versuch mal einen AV-Receiver zu finden, der möglichst umfangreich per Ethernet bedient werden kann.



Eigentlich lassen sich heute alle AV-Receiver gut per Ethernet steuern.
Denon / Marantz haben ein recht einfaches Protokoll.
Unterschätz aber bitte nicht den Aufwand sowas in S7 zu realisieren.
Persönlich würde ich aber denoch mal Sonos genauer anschauen.

Obwohl ich selber seit über 30 Jahren Siemens programmiere, habe ich für meine Smarthome Lösung eine Wago-SPS eingesetzt.
Für Visualisierung und vorallem Kopplung mit anderen Systemen nutze ich persönlich IPSymcon.
Aber hierfür geht genauso fhem, openhab oder iobroker. Die Software läuft auf einem Raspberry Pi oder z.B. aud einem NAS und eröffnet interessante Möglichkeiten.
Sei es das Logging einer PV-Anlage oder das Dimmen des Lichts wenn im Wohnzimmer der TV angeschaltet wird.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Passion4Automation (30 August 2017)

Mir ist auch Sonos empfohlen worden. Brauchst nur Power, der Rest läuft über die App, oder ggf andere Visu Systeme. 
Praktische Erfahrungen kann ich leider keine liefern.
Da deine SPS vermutlich eine s7 wird, kann ich dir einen Tipp geben. Wago ist in Sachen Home Automation und Integration deutlich besser, preiswerter und flexibler. Stichworte Dali, DMX, KNX und one Wire. Ich habe mich Dank der super Unterstützung hier im Forum schnell einarbeiten können.



Mein erster Gedanke war auch s7 1217.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (2 September 2017)

Bei mir läuft folgende Konfiguration: 

- Beckhoff SPS CX9020 mit TwinCAT 2
- Sonos System
- Raspberry Pi mit node.js sonos http api
- Oscat mit IP control baustein auf Grundlage des Beispiel-Weather-Baustein

Ergebnis: im Wohnzimmer kann ich an /aus lauter/leiser per Taster steuern und wenn einer an der Haustür klingelt läuft eines von 10 Liedern meiner Kindheit für 30 Sekunden...  Chip und chap,  Käptn Bald, Goofy und Max etc pp


----------



## ohm200x (3 September 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft folgende Konfiguration:
> 
> - Beckhoff SPS CX9020 mit TwinCAT 2
> - Sonos
> ...  Chip und chap,  Käptn Bald, Goofy und Max etc pp



Hi,

Macht das RPi noch mehr oder ist das nur dein Sonos Gateway?
Könntest die Sonos nicht auch direkt über die OSCAT triggern?

Wie kommst von der Haustüre/Sprechanlage auf die SPS oder das RPi?

Danke im Voraus 

Gruß ohm200x 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ADS_0x1 (3 September 2017)

Hallo ohm,

Ich habe hier mal meinen Aufbau skizziert:




Auf dem Raspberry Pi läuft ein Alpine Linux mit der Sonos HTTP API von jishi und stellte zunächst nur den Sonos-Gateway dar, vollkommen korrekt. Da die API unter node.js läuft, habe ich noch einige andere Applikationen auf dessen Basis installiert. 
Momentan bin ich dabei, mit ioBroker zu experimentieren, da ich darüber meine Visualisierung aufbauen möchte. Schwanke aber auch noch, selbst etwas in HTML / JavaScript mit der TAME Bibliothek zu bauen, da ich dann die ModBus Schnittstelle zur Übertragung der Daten entfallen lassen kann. Leider habe ich bisher keinen Beckhoff-Hook gefunden, mit ich aus ioBroker heraus direkt über ADS auf Variablen zugreifen kann.

Meine Türklingel ist eine TFS Diaog 301 von Auerswald. Würde aber wohl mit dem jetzigen Wissen einfach das TFS Universalmodul plus nehmen, dann ist man flexibel, was Positionierung und Design der Klingel angeht. So sieht das meines Erachtens schon n bisschen nach Knast aus. Leider gibt es IP-Türsprechanlagen nur für extrem teures Geld. Ich hoffe, dass hier aber bald Auerswald umstellt und ein Universalmodul für IP Baisis herausbringt - aber das ist jetzt etwas Offtopic.

Die Klingel habe ich mit 2 Adern an den analogen Telefonport der Fritzbox geklemmt. Wenn jemand klingelt, dann klingelt halt das Telefon. Leider dauert das so gefühlt 10 Sekunden, bevor das Dingen losgeht. Also habe ich die anderen Adern der CAT7-Leitung hergenommen und gehe damit auf digitale Eingänge meiner Steuerung. Wenn es klingelt, greife ich direkt den Klingeltaster Ausgang ab und lasse im Esszimmer das Licht kurz flackern. Mit dem gleichen Signal löse ich dann auch das Abspielen der Lieder über OSCAT / http sonos aus. Das dauert ~3-4 Sekunden, bevor das anspringt. Ich denke, ich werde das mit dem Licht auch irgendwann sein lassen, ich bin ja (noch) nicht taub und meine Freundin nervt es einfach nur 

Kann man das nicht direkt über OSCAT machen.... 
Klar, kann man! Aber (blöd, dass der Kerl nun aber geschrieben hat, oder?):

Die sonos api hat einen automatischen Discover, unterstützt einen Haufen Funktionen (Clip, Say, diverse Kontrollfunktionen, etc. pp.). Diese werden alle relativ "stumpf" über einen http get getriggert. So definiere ich einfach nur für einen Taster ein 
	
	



```
http://10.1.1.7:5005/Wohnzimmer/volume/+5
```
 und der macht das Teil lauter. Man könnte nun die TCP Befehle auch komplett in OSCAT / Codesys / TwinCAT nachbauen und dann ohne den rpi Umweg fahren... aber ganz im Ernst: Ich kenne mich nicht gut genug mit TCP Programmierung aus und wenn es schon etwas "fertiges" gibt, warum soll ich dann nochmal Stunden meiner Freizeit da rein stecken. Da ist mir das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis einfach zu stark im Ungleichgewicht.


----------



## ohm200x (5 September 2017)

Heute zufällig in der ETS (KNX Software) beim Start entdeckt:
https://webshop.home-cockpit.de/Hom...oom-Amplifier-mit-KNX-UDP-und-Tastersteuerung

Finde allerdings nicht viel drüber. Preis Lt. Am....n 1300 EUR [emoji20]

Allerdings lustig, direkt mit Anbindung an Wago und Bechhoff beworben. 

(Und nein ich hab weder mit denen noch mit Be.....f zu tun)

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## leiflampater (12 März 2018)

Servus ADS_0x1,

ich habe zufällig deinen Beitrag gefunden, da ich auch gerne meine Haussteuerung, die über eine CX9020 auf TwinCat2 läuft gerne in ioBroker integrieren möchte. Ich habe schonmal mit dem ADS-Proxy https://github.com/Sitebase/ads-proxy experimentiert, um so einen Übersetzer von ADS auf MQTT zu haben, aber das funktioniert aufgrund meiner Variablenvergabe wenn überhaupt nur sehr schwierig. Hast du etwas mit der TAME Bibliothek hinbekommen oder hast du zu ModBus gegriffen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ADS_0x1 (12 März 2018)

Grüß dich!

Ich habe mit TAME erfolgreich eine erste Test-Website gemacht - damit kann ich aber schon aktiv vom Sofa aus das Licht im EG steuern. Habe das mal in einem anderen Post beschrieben:

TwinCAT WebService & tame3

Ich habe aber leider immer noch den Webbrowser auf der CX laufen, mit dem IIS von Windows CE oder wie das auf der CX nochmal heißt. Da ich das Problem mit der Cross Site Scripting Prevention in habe, vgl. hier:

Tame 4

Ich würde auch gerne daran weitermachen, aber derzeitig habe ich einfach keine Zeit dazu. Momentan bin ich dabei meinen eds OneWire Ethernet Server von XML Abfrage auf LowLevel Interface Abfrage zu ändern... so könnte ich mehr als 22 Devices abfragen - aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Viele Grüße!


----------

